# مناسبات > الخيمة الرمضانية - رمضان يجمعنا > بازار رمضان والعيد >  آررقى جلابيييات البيت ( دانتيل ، شيفون ، قطن ، حرير)

## um.3bod13

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ..

جلابيات دانتيلاا راقيه للنفاس و الولاده ( حرير ، قطن ، شيفون ، وييل ) .. 

متوفره بجميع المقاسات .. [ سمول الى 5 اكس لآرج ]

التفصيل يآخذ من اسبوع الى 10 ايام ( على حسب كميه الجلابيات ).. 



جلابيه راقيه جدآ..الخامه الاساسيه : حرير

المقااس من سمول لحد خمسه اكس لارج  .. السعر :250 درهم ملاحظه : يمكن تغير خامه بعض الموديلات المعروضه وكذالك اللالوان حسب المتوفر منها..



طقم راقي للولاده مكون من قطعتين (قميص قطن +روب قطن ) متوفر من قياس سمول الى خمسه اكس لارج 
السسعر 280 درهم




جلابيه راقيه جدآ..الخامه الاساسيه : قطن

المقااس من سمول لحد خمسه اكس لارج  .. السعر :200 درهم ملاحظه : يمكن تغير خامه بعض الموديلات المعروضه وكذالك اللالوان حسب المتوفر منها



جلابيه راقيه جدآ..الخامه الاساسيه : قطن

المقااس من سمول لحد خمسه اكس لارج  .. السعر :200 درهم ملاحظه : يمكن تغير خامه بعض الموديلات المعروضه وكذالك اللالوان حسب المتوفر منها





طقم راقي للولاده مكون من قطعتين (قميص قطن +روب قطن ) متوفر من قياس سمول الى لارج 
السسعر 280 درهم



جلابيه راقيه جدآ..الخامه الاساسيه : دبل شيفون

المقااس من سمول لحد خمسه اكس لارج  .. السعر :250 درهم ملاحظه : يمكن تغير خامه بعض الموديلات المعروضه وكذالك اللالوان حسب المتوفر منها 


للطلب : عن طريق البيبي ام او الرسائل الخااصصه ..
PIN:57DFC906
*عندنا موديلات واسسعه للي حآبه تشوف تتواصل ويانا ..

حيااااككككمممم ..

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الشارقة منطقة القليعة 
أحدث كفرات السراير _ 2021 ,من مونتاج 
ابو ظبي 
من أبواب الرحمة في رمضان 
رمضان وحصد الأجور 
رمضان فرصة للتغيير 
من فضـائل شهر رمـضان 
تنحيف الكرش والجسم وشد التررررررررهل بامان... 
بياض مثل التلج للمنطقةالحساسةوالركب والظهر... 
تبييض الوجه 2 الى 3 درجات بشهر وتوحيد اللون...

----------


## um.3bod13

اللهّم إغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## Fa.R

حلوات ماشاء الله 
الله يوفقج يارب ويرزقج من فضله

----------


## أم عذور

موفقه إن شاء الله

----------


## شهرزاد30

أختي طرشيلي عالخاص لو سمحتي

----------


## مونتاج

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## ام غايوتى

​الصور مب ظاهرة

----------


## um.3bod13

سبحان الله وبحمده

----------


## um.3bod13

> ​الصور مب ظاهرة


جاري التعديل

----------


## um.3bod13

سبحان الله

----------


## um.3bod13

اللهّم إغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## um.3bod13

لا اله الا الله

----------


## الحب أنت

موفقه ..

..

----------


## um.3bod13

لا اله الا الله

----------


## um.3bod13

اللهّم إغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## um.3bod13

لا اله الا الله

----------


## um.3bod13

اللهّم إغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## senyrita

بالتوفيق حبوبة

----------


## um.3bod13

سبحان الله وبحمده

----------


## um.3bod13

لا اله الا الله

----------


## um.3bod13

اللهّم إغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## um.3bod13

..............

----------


## mrs salah

رووووووووووووعه

----------


## um.3bod13

> رووووووووووووعه


تسلمين فدييتج عيونج الارووع

----------


## um.3bod13

سبحان الله وبحمده

----------


## فوفا الامورة

اللهم وفقنا و وفق الجميع

----------


## um.3bod13

اللهم افتح لنا في شهرك الكريم أبواب فضلك، وأنزل علينا فيه بركاتك، ووفقنا فيه لموجبات مرضاتك،،، يا مجيب دعوة المضطرين.

----------


## um.3bod13

سبحان الله

----------


## um.3bod13

اللهم افتح لنا في شهرك الكريم أبواب فضلك، وأنزل علينا فيه بركاتك، ووفقنا فيه لموجبات مرضاتك،،، يا مجيب دعوة المضطرين.

----------


## um.3bod13

لا اله الا الله

----------


## احتاجك..

التوفيق

----------


## um.3bod13

اللهم افتح لنا في شهرك الكريم أبواب فضلك، وأنزل علينا فيه بركاتك، ووفقنا فيه لموجبات مرضاتك،،، يا مجيب دعوة المضطرين.

----------


## um.3bod13

سبحان الله

----------


## um.3bod13

لا اله الا الله

----------


## um.3bod13

اللهم افتح لنا في شهرك الكريم أبواب فضلك، وأنزل علينا فيه بركاتك، ووفقنا فيه لموجبات مرضاتك،،، يا مجيب دعوة المضطرين.

----------


## um.3bod13

سبحان الله وبحمده

----------


## um.3bod13

اللهم افتح لنا في شهرك الكريم أبواب فضلك، وأنزل علينا فيه بركاتك، ووفقنا فيه لموجبات مرضاتك،،، يا مجيب دعوة المضطرين.

----------


## um.3bod13

استغفرالله واتوب اليه

----------


## um.3bod13

لا اله الا الله

----------


## um.3bod13

سبحان الله

----------


## um.3bod13

اللهم افتح لنا في شهرك الكريم أبواب فضلك، وأنزل علينا فيه بركاتك، ووفقنا فيه لموجبات مرضاتك،،، يا مجيب دعوة المضطرين.

----------


## um.3bod13

استغفرالله

----------


## um.3bod13

.........

----------

